# Fencing advice for outside enclosure needed



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello hello!! The weather over here in NY has been beautiful this past week so Henry and Simon have been spending the days out in their enclosure. I can't be 100% confident with the security that the temporary fencing gives as it is plastic 1/2 inch stuff(check out pics in my profile). Sure, the holes are small enough, but plastic? I can't rely on that stuff. Anything can pull on it and get to them which leaves me a prisoner to my yard when they are out for the day. Hubby and I went to Home Depot yesterday and checked out the wire fencing. I am clueless on what to get. 

What gauge wire is recommended? The 19 ga. is nice and thick but is going to cost a fortune with what we need to enclose. And the holes were real tiny. REAL tiny. So tiny that it would obstruct the pigeons' view of the scenery. Then there's the 20 ga. wire poultry fencing. Cheaper and easier to work with, but how dependable is it? 

What needs to be kept in mind is that the 2 birds are pets and never spend the night outside. Never. Our daughter is dead set against it. I need this fencing to be dependable enough so that we can leave home for a few hours during the day and not have to worry about anything getting in(Hawks, cats, dogs. ***** don't come around during the day). The area we need to enclose is roughly 15ft long X 8 ft wide X 8 ft Height. Top is to be 75% wire so they can see the pretty blue sky  

All input is greatly appreciated as I don't want to blow $300 in fencing and find out it was the wrong stuff. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Half inch hardware clothe can keep out most predators, but if they are "playing in the dirt" it sounds like something might be able to dig their way in from below.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup, exactly. The stuff looks like this, is available most hardware or building supply places, and is significantly stronger/heavier gauge than chicken wire or plastic fabric mesh:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4410374808_21c6e039b1.jpg

If it is really an enclosure you'd only use for a few hours a day during daylight ...you could use 3/4" spacing instead of 1/2". Most folks here would recommend 1/2" for an often-used enclosure, however.

Keep in mind, also...you probably do NOT want to make the enclosure mesh on ALL sides...I would think that having one or two sides solid walled (plywood or fence slats with minimal spacing between) and half of the roof solid surfaced as well...will give them a greater sense of security and well-being than if it was visually exposed on all sides. Imagine if they DO spot a predator or sense danger while you are away...they would want a corner they could visually retreat into and be covered, somewhat. Plus, providing some large, solid surfaces should cut the cost and labor and perhaps materials (plywood is cheap and covers a lotta area) down a little bit....


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping me decide what fencing to get! I included a pic to show you what our plan is. Easier to give a visual rather than trying to explain. As you see, the pidgies are presently enclosed in the bottom half of our daughter's swing set and we have already taken off the rock wall and slide, replacing them with stairs and extending the railing. She decided to turn the whole thing into a pigeon pen. Our tactic is to put 2 beams up over where the swings are and enclose all of that(including the area under the "tree house") so that the birds have more room to fly. The treehouse part will be sided, shingled, have a door put on and both windows closed off with heavy mesh. An opening will be cut so they can go in and out freely...giving them the security they would want and also to protect them from a surprise rain storm or the summer heat. We plan on burying the fencing down about a foot to keep critters from digging in. It seems to have worked last summer, so I plan on doing the same..only this time with good and dependable fencing. I have already purchased a mini solar pond with a fountain to put in the enclosure so they can bathe in style  

Is there anything I am forgetting? Will the Treehouse give them the security they will need? I did look at the link you posted, Jaye, and will head back to the Depot to see if they have anything like that. Thank you again for your help!!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Bury the wire at least 18" into the ground...12" is not deep enough to keep out varmints.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

18", huh? I will do that. I was also thinking about burying it in an "L" so that if anything digs straight down to get under the wire, they'll still be stopped. My biggest fear is that an ignorant city couple who frequents their cottage down the road from us believe that their 3 large dogs(2 blk labs and 1 boxer mix) have the right to run free. They are ALWAYS on my property sniffing around.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

catch the dog, paint a bulls eye on it, let it go.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Michy said:


> Thank you so much for helping me decide what fencing to get! I included a pic to show you what our plan is. Easier to give a visual rather than trying to explain. As you see, the pidgies are presently enclosed in the bottom half of our daughter's swing set and we have already taken off the rock wall and slide, replacing them with stairs and extending the railing. She decided to turn the whole thing into a pigeon pen. Our tactic is to put 2 beams up over where the swings are and enclose all of that(including the area under the "tree house") so that the birds have more room to fly. The treehouse part will be sided, shingled, have a door put on and both windows closed off with heavy mesh. An opening will be cut so they can go in and out freely...giving them the security they would want and also to protect them from a surprise rain storm or the summer heat. We plan on burying the fencing down about a foot to keep critters from digging in. It seems to have worked last summer, so I plan on doing the same..only this time with good and dependable fencing. I have already purchased a mini solar pond with a fountain to put in the enclosure so they can bathe in style
> 
> Is there anything I am forgetting? Will the Treehouse give them the security they will need? I did look at the link you posted, Jaye, and will head back to the Depot to see if they have anything like that. Thank you again for your help!!


I LIKE that tree house! I wanted to get one of those for my goats 
I completely wrapped my flight cage with 1/2 and 1/4 inch hardware mesh (the same as pictured), in the ground, up the sides and over the top. Then I got the clear poly roof panels for the top to let the sunlight thru and keep the rain out. I got my mesh at Home Depot. 4' X 25' rolls for around $30. each


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By coming and going, do you mean that they can go outside? Because if they can get in and out, so can a hawk or cat. 

As far as burying the wire, yes, 18 inches at least, as rats can burrow down 18 inches. And adding the L shape is always a good idea, as most predators will come right up to the enclosure and try to dig down. This way, they will hit the wire that goes out. An even better thing you could do is to cover the whole bottom inside with the hardware cloth, then cover it with sand.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> By coming and going, do you mean that they can go outside? Because if they can get in and out, so can a hawk or cat.
> 
> As far as burying the wire, yes, 18 inches at least, as rats can burrow down 18 inches. And adding the L shape is always a good idea, as most predators will come right up to the enclosure and try to dig down. This way, they will hit the wire that goes out. An even better thing you could do is to cover the whole bottom inside with the hardware cloth, then cover it with sand.


I think what she means is that they can go in and out of the house into the flight cage.......I think 
That's what I did....hardware cloth on the whole inside bottom. I put the hardware cloth on the ground first, built the frame of the flight cage on top of it, then brought it up the sides and over the top completely wrapping the flight cage.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have my wire buried 18"+...next time...I am going to put the wire on the bottom of the flight and cover it with sand. I have never had a problem with varmints or vermin getting in...so far...not yet...but I am always worried something is going to dig down and get in. I have had them come close at times...weasels, fox, and coyotes...and chipmunks !!!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes...What Msfreebird said. The birds don't fly free at all. They'd be a hawk meal within minutes. The Treehouse will be their shelter within their enclosure. After reading the other thread about the fencing debate, I feel it is definately a must as far as laying mesh on the bottom and covering it with sand. Never crossed my mind about mice bringing disease in to them. I did buy a roll of the 19 ga. hardware cloth yesterday. Gonna need about 4 more rolls of the stuff. Kiddo will be doing alot of odd jobs for me to pay for it. lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that sounds great. When I had mine built, we went to the local hardware store and ordered a 100 foot roll of the hardware cloth. That could be cheaper than buying in smaller rolls, if you need a lot of it. How many birds do you have?
Do you still have just the two? Are you thinking of adding any more?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Another thought would be having a concrete slab poured (easier to clean up, maybe...just blast it with a hose ?) Craigslist laborers can do that very cheaply....

I agree, but the mesh in big rolls....


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Concrete would be out of the question as it took a lot a coaxing for hubby to agree on enclosing the swingset(he'd rather blow the money on his garage). Simon would be unhappy too. He likes to literately roll around and sunbathe in the grass/dirt. I'm telling you, he's not normal! haha 

We only have the 2 pigeons and will only have the 2 because the kid refuses to believe pigeons can live happily in an outside coop. I flatly refuse to have more than 2 pigeons in the house. They are dusty birds and it takes alot of vacuuming and dusting to keep my house up to my standards. Even with biweekly baths and an air purifier in their room. 

I may go to the local farm & supply to see if they sell larger rolls cheaper. The 25' roll I got at Home Depot cost me around $45.00. I also took your and Msfreebird's advice and will put up a solid wall facing the wind. This way they won't have to retreat to their "coop" on windy days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can hear ya about the dust in the house. Sounds good.


----------

